# APBT collections



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone here collect apbt related items? I use to collect books, stamps and old photos


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I need to get on that! I have a pit bull cup that is filled with pens and a pit bull notepad magnet.  lol

Im getting ready to order a few more books Gamedog and colby book


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> I need to get on that! I have a pit bull cup that is filled with pens and a pit bull notepad magnet.  lol
> 
> Im getting ready to order a few more books Gamedog and colby book


can you tell me where you would order those books


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ebay is a great place


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazon, ebay, order off barnes and nobles


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have x2 "The book of The American Pitbull Terrier" Richard Stratton
"This is the American Pitbull Terrier" Richard Stratton
"Colby's book of the American Pitbull Terrier" Lois b Colby
and a Training your pitbull book also


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O right I have an old apbt trainin book lol, forgot bout that one.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I gotta dig out my books I know I have Colbys book, all of strattons, all of Dians (selling those on ebay) and The Complete game dog by ed faron. forget what other ones I have


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O right I have an old apbt trainin book lol, forgot bout that one.


Is it like the teal aqua colour one with pup on front?
i love the book of The American Pitbull Terrier, ive read it too many times hehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I collect pit bull flash (tattoo patterns) Here's a few pages out of the bully collection.



















I love to make them also. Here's a portrait I'm working on for a fellow GP member










We just moved outta the old tat shop so as soon as I get my stuff unpacked I'll post up the flash of the old game dogs I'm sure you'll love that set.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dude.. i wanna c sum game dogs! I like that drawing is that czar or kings?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> dude.. i wanna c sum game dogs! I like that drawing is that czar or kings?


That's king I still got a long way to go an that one it was just a first sketch. I can't wait to get him over here in my chair I'm so excited


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i have quite a few pitbull xing signs and random stickers.
i call it my "bully wall"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I need some stuff! When I get a house.. I will show loud and proud that a pit bull lives there!  Instead of keeping it on the DL in the apt.. lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I need some stuff! When I get a house.. I will show loud and proud that a pit bull lives there!  Instead of keeping it on the DL in the apt.. lol


i repped it in my apartment. lol.
sooo glad we dont live there n e more


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you see the post about my house find?? It's not certain yet... but its a possibility!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Did you see the post about my house find?? It's not certain yet... but its a possibility!


nah son i'll go look!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I just collect memories cuz I can take 'em with me lol.


----------

